# Putzerfische :D (Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge)



## FuerstvonBabylon (25. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
wollte ich schon längst mal fotografieren bzw. filmen:

Meine __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge freuen sich jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Steg komme und meine Füße ins Wasser hängen lasse: Dann fangen sie nämlich sofort an zu Putzen 

 
 

Ich vermute mal, dass sie es auf abgestorbene Hautschuppen und - jetzt im heißen Sommer - auch auf die Salze auf der Haut abgesehen haben 

Auf jeden Fall ist es recht amüsant und ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten. Es kann übrigens auch ganz schön kitzeln, wenn sie mit ihren Nasen an die Füße stupsen - findet meine Tochter (sie kommen nur nur zu meinen Füßen ...)

Um (boshaften) Fragen vorzubeugen:
Nein, meine Füße waren nicht seit Tagen nicht gewaschen oder mit Fischfutter bedeckt und ja, alle Fische leben noch 

Einen kleinen Film dazu gibts übrigens hier 
Anhang anzeigen 93110
oder auf youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nka8ZtJE9w


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Putzerfische  ( Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge)*

Glückwunsch zu den Kleinen...sie sehen sehr gesund aus!
Schöne Bilder!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Putzerfische  ( Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge)*

Danke


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Putzerfische  ( Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge)*

Hallo Ramu,
das geht mir bei meinen Moderlieschen auch immer so -
wenn ich im Teich stehe kommen gleich etliche angeschwommen und stossen gegen 
meine Füsse. Das ist echt lustig und kitzelt auch immer.
LG Markus


----------

